
You Can Go Beyond HTTP 1.1 - kkcorps
https://codeburst.io/heres-how-you-can-go-beyond-http-1-1-59e73f68bf75
======
ktpsns
> No Multiplexing

There is
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_pipelining](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_pipelining)

> Limited compression

Long headers are a symptome for a badly designed API, transmission of
unnecessary data and bloat. Don't compress something you don't need to
transfer in the first place.

> Text-based transmission

Sure, JSON, XRPC, SOAP and whatever you use magically becomes binary if you
switch to HTTPS2. Because there is no deflate compression of payload in
HTTP/1.1 at all, as we all know. Which takes care of compressing your
inefficient serialisation of data.

You should not go beyond HTTP/1.1. You should just make sure to have an
efficient event based HTTP server, support pipelining, and think twice about
your actual HTTP payload.

